# نانوتكنولوجي



## ahmedeldeep (22 مايو 2006)

نانوتكنولوجي 

كثيرا ما سمعت عن النانو تكنزلوجي ذلك العلم الذي قد ينقذ أو يفني البشرية وقد 

أحببت أن أطلع كل من لا يعرفه ما هو النانو تكنولوجي 

اليكم هذه المقالة من جريدة الحياة 

في الاسبوع الفائت، حملت الصحف نبأ صغيراً، ولكنه لافت، عن استقالة بيل 

جوي، مهندس الكومبيوتر الشهير من شركة "صن مايكروسيستمز"، الذي اعلن 

انه يريد ان يتفرغ لامور "اكثر اهمية" من الكومبيوتر والانترنت. ولعل 

مُتابِعي جوي حدسوا ان الرجل لم يعد يطيق صبراً على ما يراه "تهديداً بزوال 

الحضارة الانسانية برمتها وبفناء الجنس البشري كاملاً"! 


ثالوث اسلحة دمار بالمعرفة 

اراء الرجل معروفة وذائعة وهو يرى ان الثالوث المُمَثَّل بعلوم الكومبيوتر 

والهندسة الوراثية ونانوتكنولوجي Nanotechnology يسير 

بالانسان صوب فناء محتم! وببساطة، يرى ان كلاً من الثلاثة يشبه علم القنبلة 

الذرية في قدرته على ابتكار ما يفني البشر. وبحسب قوله، تمثل العلوم الثلاثة 

"اسلحة دمار بالمعرفة". تقدر الوراثة على التلاعب بجينات الانسان 

والطبيعة الى حد الخطورة وتستطيع علوم الكومبيوتر انتاج روبوتات متطورة 

واكثر ذكاء من الانسان تحل محله تدريجاً ثم "تطرده" من على وجه الارض، 

وتمثل النانوتكنولوجيا العلم الاشد قرباً الى صنع ما يفني البشرية وحضارتها، 

وربما في رفة عين! 

وسنحاول شرح هذه التكنولوجيا التي لا تتردد اخبارها كثيراً في وسائل الاعلام 

على رغم انها موضع اهتمام المجتمع العلمي في كل انحاء العالم. 


ما هي نانوتكنولوجي؟ 



يشتق مصطلح "نانوتكنولوجي" من النانومتر، وهو مقياس مقداره واحد من 

الف من مليون من المتر، اي واحد على بليون من المتر، او واحد من مليون من 

المليمتر. ويمثل ذلك واحداً على ثمانين الفاً من قطر... شعرة واحدة! 

واضح انه مقدار شديد الصغر. انه المقياس الذي يستخدمه العلماء عند قياس 

الذرة والالكترونات التي تدور حول نواة الذرة وما الى ذلك. 

ترجع اول افكار Nanotechnology الى عالم الرياضيات 

الاميركي فون نييمان، الحائز جائزة نوبل (1959). ولشرح الفكرة، يعطي 

نييمان المثال التالي: يرسل عالم الى زميله دبوساً كتب على رأسه جملة "ما 

رأيك بهذا، هل تستطيع تقليده"؟ فيرد الزميل الدبوس بعد ان يكتب على نقطة في 

تلك الجملة عبارة "حسناً، ما رأيك انت بهذا"؟ 

في عام 1986، وضع عالم الرياضيات الاميركي اريك دريكسلر، المؤسس 

الفعلي لهذا العلم، كتاباً اسمه "محركات التكوين"، بسَّط فيه الافكار الاساس لعلم 

نانوتكنولوجي. وعرض فيه ايضاً المخاطر الكبرى المرافقة له. تتمثل الفكرة 

الاساس في الكتاب بان الكون كله مكون من ذرات وجزيئيات Atoms & 

Molecules، وأن لا بد من نشوء تكنولوجيا للسيطرة على هذه 

المكونات الاساس. واذا عرفنا تركيب المواد، يمكن صناعة اي مادة، او اي 

شيء، بواسطة رصف مكوناتها الذرية ورصها الواحدة الى جانب الاخرى. 

مثلاً، المعروف ان الماس مكون من ذرات الفحم وجزيئياته. ونظرياً، يمكن 

تفكيك الفحم، ثم اعادة رص مكوناته الذرية لصناعة الماس. يعتبر البورسلان 

مادة مهمة، ولكنها هشَّة. سبب هشاشتها ان الفراغ بين جزيئياتها، وهي من 

الرمل، كبير نسبياً، ما يقلل من تماسكها. يمكن اخذ اي بورسلان، مثل 

الصحون، وتفكيكه الى مكوناته الذرية الاصغر، ثم اعادة رصف هذه المكونات 

بصورة متماسكة جداً. النتيجة؟ بورسلان اقوى من الحديد، يمكن استعماله في 

صنع سيارات خفيفة الوزن لا تحتاج الى كثير من الوقود. يتشارك البترول، 

مثلاً، في تركيبه مع الكثير من المواد العضوية. يمكن تركيب البترول،انطلاقاً 

من اي نفايات عضوية، بعد تفكيكها الى مكوناتها الذرية ثم اعادة تجميعها لتصنع 

بترولاً! 

الحال ان الاحتمالات لا متناهية. يمكن صناعة التيتانيوم، المعدن الاشد صلابة 

على الارض الذي تصنع منه مركبات الفضاء، انطلاقاً من اي خردة معدنية. 

انه انقلاب جذري العلاقة بين الصناعة والمواد الاولية، بل ومجمل نظام التبادل 

الاقتصادي العالمي. 

الرواصف تبيد البشرية! 


اذاً في كل صناعة نانوتكنولوجي، هناك ضرورة للسيطرة على الذرة الواحدة 

والجزيء الواحد. كيف يمكن ذلك؟ انها الرواصف Assembler، 

ذلك هو الحلم الكبير لدريكسلر. ماهو الراصف؟ هو انسان آلي (روبوت 

Robot) متناهي الصغر، لا يرى بالعين المجردة، ولا يزيد حجمه عن 

حجم الفيروس او البكتيريا. يملك الراصف "ايدي" تمكنه من الامساك 

بالذرة او الجزيء، ما يعطيه القدرة على تفكيك اي مادة الى مكوناتها الذرية 

الاصغر. وكذلك يقدر على رصف الذرات الواحدة قرب الاخرى، لصناعة 

كل شيء انطلاقاً من اي شيء تقريباً. ومثل كل روبوت، فانه مزود بعقل 

الكتروني، اي كومبيوتر، يدير كل اعماله. ويتحكم البشر بالرواصف عبر 

تحكمهم بالكومبيوترات التي تدير الرواصف وبرامجها. يمكن تخيّل راصف 

طبي بحجم فيروس. انه مبرمج لملاحقة البكتيريا التي تسبب امراضاً في 

الانسان. يمكن حقن مجموعة من تلك الرواصف في دم مريض مهدد بالتهاب 

عجز الطب عن علاجه. بعدها، تلاحق الرواصف البكتيريا وتمزقها، ما يخلص 

المريض من شبح الموت. هكذا يشرح دريكسلر عمل رواصف النانوتكنولوجي 

في كتابه المذكور آنفاً. 



هاك روبوت نانوي يسبح في دم الانسان ويقاتل البكتيريا 




يمكن هذه الرواصف ان تُبَرْمَج لتمسك بذرات معدنية لصنع مركبات فضاء بحجم 

الظفر. تلك المركبات مزودة بكومبيوترات واجهزة اتصال مع الارض. 

ولانها مركبات فائقة الصغر، يمكن ان تستعمل اي مصدر للطاقة في الفضاء 

الخارجي، مثل الضوء او حتى الذبذبات الصوتية، للانطلاق الى مجرات لا يحلم 

الانسان بالوصول اليها. وينطبق الوصف نفسه على صنع غواصات تقدر على 

مسح قيعان محيطات الكرة الارضية. وهكذا دواليك. واضح ان الامر 

يتطلب اعداداً كبيرة من الرواصف. يتمثل الحل في صناعتها، او حتى تكليف 

الرواصف نفسها بصنعها، اي اعطاء الرواصف القدرة على "استنساخ" نفسها 

بنفسها. كأنها انسال لنوع جديد سيولد على الارض بفضل علم نانوتكنولوجي. 

هل اصبح ثقب الاوزون مهدداً للارض؟ لنرسل اليه الرواصف لاصلاحه. 

لكن ماذا لو حدث خلل ما لعمل الرواصف او بالاحرى كومبيوتراتها؟ عندها بدل 

اصلاح ثقب الاوزون ربما زادت الرواصف في خرابه. ربما ازالت كل درع 

الاوزون الذي يقي الارض من تدفق الاشعاعات المميتة. ما الذي يحدث 

عندها؟ في رفة عين، يفنى كل ذي حياة على وجه الارض، وتنتهي حضارة 

الانسان كلها! هذا ما يحذر منه دريكسلر في كتابه. ذلك احد المخاطر التي 

تؤرق دوماً بيل جوي. هل يمكن درء هذا الخطر؟ الجواب رهن المستقبل.


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (24 مايو 2006)

*تعريف أكثر من رائع*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله كل خير أخي العزيز أحمد, تعريف أكثر من رائع للنانوتكنولوجي أو تكنولوجيا الصغائر
وفعلاً فقد قامت الصين فعلاً بتصنيع روبوت بحجم كبسولة, يتم بلعها, لتقوم الكاميرا الداخلية لها بتصوير أجزاء الإنسان الداخلية, ويتم التحكم بها لاسلكياً, ولدي فيديو بسيط لها, وسأعمل على توفيره للأعضاء بإذن الله
والله الموفق ​


----------



## ahmedeldeep (24 مايو 2006)

م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> جزاك الله كل خير أخي العزيز أحمد, تعريف أكثر من رائع للنانوتكنولوجي أو تكنولوجيا الصغائر
> وفعلاً فقد قامت الصين فعلاً بتصنيع روبوت بحجم كبسولة, يتم بلعها, لتقوم الكاميرا الداخلية لها بتصوير أجزاء الإنسان الداخلية, ويتم التحكم بها لاسلكياً, ولدي فيديو بسيط لها, وسأعمل على توفيره للأعضاء بإذن الله
> ...


اخى الكريم احمد شكرا لك على اهتمامك و فعلا كلامك صحيح وهناك ايضا actuators و sensors قادرة على أعطاء حركة مقدارها واحد micro وقادرة ايضا على الاحساس بها و نامل ان توفر لنا الفيديو الخاص بالروبوت 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hamzaaa (1 يونيو 2006)

قد قرأت عن النانوتكنولوجي قبل الان ولكني حقا قد ازدت علما بها مع هذه المقاله
[glint]مشكور يا أحمد على هذا المقال الرائع [/glint]


----------



## justice (2 يونيو 2006)

شكرا يا باشمهندس على التقرير الأكثر من رائع ..


----------



## squ2006 (3 يونيو 2006)

[blink]شكرا اخي ع المجهود[/blink]


----------



## الشارف (3 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
انا عضو جديد بالمنتدى 
وفي بداية حياتي الجامعية 
واتمنى من الله ان تساعدوني ولو بفكرة بسيطة مفصلة عن الميكاترونكس
وشكرا اخوكم الشارف


----------



## SUM (23 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
أشكرك على هذه المقالة
ولكن هل بدأت بعض الدول باستخدام هذه التكنولوجيا ؟
"ووفق الله الجميع"


----------



## هبه احمداسماعيل (7 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
انا عضو جديد بالمنتدى 
أتمنى من الجميع مساعدتي في الحصول علي اهم المراجع والمواقع التي تتكلم عن النانوتكنولوجي بشكل أوسع 
مع خالص تحياتي


----------



## نور حازم (19 يونيو 2009)

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته_​_زادك الله من علمه وافادك بما علمك...._
_نرجو المزيدمن هذا التخصص الحديث..._
_مع كل الشكر والاحترام_​


----------



## ياسر الشعار (19 يونيو 2009)

موضوع رائع جدا لكنه مبكيا أكثر من هو مفرحا فنحن إلى الآن لم نستطيع الوصول إلى المليميتر ولكن أعتقد تماما ومقتنع بأننا سنصل إلى أكثر من هذا بعزم 

هناك مرجع لهذا الموضوع جيد وموثوق:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nanotechnology
وشكرا لك على سرد هذا الموضوع


----------



## شك شك (30 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على المعلومات الرائعة


----------



## دكتور مجدي مطاوع (27 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا*

شكرا جزيلا للمهندس احمد الديب 
على تلك المعلومات الثرية عن 
التقنية النانوية 
والتي فرضت علينا نفسها فرضا 
حيث لا تقدم بدونها 
والصناعات الحديثة كلها تعتمد على تلك التقنية 
واصبحنا الآن جميعا نعمل في بحوث تلك التقنية 
وأنا بدوري وتلاميذي يعملون في مجال 
Polymer nanocomposites
كمواد جديدة وكحساسات Sensors
وشكرا جزيلا 
د. مجدي مطاوع 
استاذ كيمياء البلمرات 
بمعهد بحوث البترول المصري


----------



## dodo_dovelike (6 أكتوبر 2009)

عايزين البيكو تكنولوجى تكون مصريه
هههههههههههه


----------



## abdo hamada (24 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لك يا اخى وبعد اذنك اخذت هذا الموضوع الى مدونتى وارجو ان تشرفنى فيها
www.ebnhamada.blogspot.com


----------



## salah elsisu (30 مارس 2010)

أشكر لكم هذاالمجهود الكبير ونرجو منكم المزيد


----------



## amv (30 مارس 2010)

مشكور على الجهد الكبير


----------



## مجاهد الدنقلاوي (2 أبريل 2010)

م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> جزاك الله كل خير أخي العزيز أحمد, تعريف أكثر من رائع للنانوتكنولوجي أو تكنولوجيا الصغائر
> وفعلاً فقد قامت الصين فعلاً بتصنيع روبوت بحجم كبسولة, يتم بلعها, لتقوم الكاميرا الداخلية لها بتصوير أجزاء الإنسان الداخلية, ويتم التحكم بها لاسلكياً, ولدي فيديو بسيط لها, وسأعمل على توفيره للأعضاء بإذن الله
> والله الموفق
> ...


مشكووووور ننتظر المذيد:67:


----------



## العبايجي (3 سبتمبر 2010)

ملخص رائع جزيت عنه خير الجزاء


----------



## mechatronics.ENG (15 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور أخي على المقالة الرائعة ...


----------



## عسولة بغداد (25 سبتمبر 2010)

يني الواحد يدرس الموضوع بس من يقراه اهنا يحس باهميته لان السلوب المكتوب بيه اكثر من رائع ومشوق وعاشت ايدك على هلمعلومات والتفكير العميق الي يخلينا نفكر بدورنا ومره ثانيه مشكور


----------



## Eng.Ihab_Mansour (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*:75::2::2::12:مشكور بارك الله فيك*


----------



## ساموووو (27 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا أخي الغزيز
جزاك الله خيرا


----------

